
Elon Musk Planning to Open-Source Tesla Vehicle Security Software - dsr12
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1028351047478042624
======
dx87
It'd be nice if they actually abided by the GPL as well. Last I heard, the SFC
only managed to get them to release some of the code they're legally obligated
to.

------
greenbay20
Watch out everyone. The linked tweet has comments that point to what seems
like a scam.

